# Mr. and Mrs. Accel Junky's Performance Center Dual M3 Re-delivery



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

My wife and I happily received our his and hers M3s back from European Delivery shipping at the Performance Center today. We dragged along the two people in our lives in most desperate need of excitement...father-in-law and my step-father. The plus side of this choice was that we did not have to promote inter-friend jealousy by picking amongst our close friends. Anyhow... I thought I would share some quick pictures (I apologize...some are a little underexposed due to the funky sun/gloom weather) and an overview.

After staying at the Greenville Marriott with dinner on BMW's dime (probably ours ultimately) we took the shuttle to the PC packed with other eager BMW customers. Unfortunately, it was raining and it had been all morning it seemed. Bummer, I thought.

Upon arriving we had a safety/tech overview with the instructors as well as introductions including their various backgrounds. Lots of racing experience in various series and whatnot. You could tell these dudes LOVED their jobs. I can certainly understand why. I wore my Save the Manuals shirt again (wife missed the memo) and got a couple compliments from the instructors including: "Love the shirt, but you know you'd lose!" -- I guess there is no escaping the fast shifts of the DCT.



Afterwards, we headed outside to where the vehicle staging area is to get into a car closely matching what we were having delivered. For my wife and I, we were out of luck on the manual trans M3s. I think they had one and it was put up somewhere...or so I was told. So we got to experience the DCT cars which, in hindsight, was best so that we can compare for anyone who asks (I didn't care for it...). My wife got a MG on SO and I got an SO/SO...which, by the way, is pretty damn good looking. I never expected that combo to be as good looking as it was. I don't know if it will age gracefully but right now you can't go wrong with that combo.









First activity for the morning was a small track/slalom course with the instructor speaking to us via walkie talkie. I did not get any photos outside of the car unfortunately. My step-father had a blast but is very new to handling a performance car. Took out a cone or two but no harm. You can tell he was damn proud afterwards. The last vehicle he bought for himself new was his beige 1984 Nissan single cab pickup...to give you some perspective. I think sitting in and driving a loaded M3 may have been overwhelmingly awesome in his mind.

According to my wife, my father-in-law apparently kept anxiously asking her to slow down...which would explain why the instructor kept having me (by name) stop and wait to get significant space before I blazed on through. I came from and married into anxiety. What can I say... Despite the rain, though, the M3s were a blast and all of the electronics kept us from royally messing up. I don't think the rain made much of a difference in the fun level.










Next up, we headed to the skid pad...the only driving event with an instructor physically in our cars. The purpose of this was to show us how the cars would react to heavy throttle input with no stability control or dynamic braking (?). First, we would lay into the throttle with the nannies off and massively spin out. The nastier the spinout, the happier the instructors seemed. Then we would turn on the nannies and do the same and feel the benefits of these electronic assistants. Pretty cool to feel it happen even if you already know the theory behind it. We switched to a 335i for this part...not sure why.













DSC OFF





DSC ON





We then headed to the last activity for the car driving portion of the experience...braking. The purpose of this part was to see both how the ABS worked (as far as been able to stop AND turn) and to see first-hand how slight increases in speed dramatically increase braking distance. It was funny hearing the instructor getting on to my father-in-law over the radio for not braking hard. Poor guy.

















Before moving on to the plant tour, we were offered a ride with the instructors in the comp pack M5s (taking turns). Of course with the wet weather they were drifting everywhere. I had heard the M5s did not sound very good (and had heard some exhaust sounds on YouTube prior) but these things sounded pretty mean. Maybe the comp pack helps...but I approve.

We were split up to go on the plant tour at this point.















Before we left for the plant tour, we were assigned X5s. We headed onto the nearby mini-offroad course and then out to the highway. It was pretty cool that we caravanned to the plant in our own X5s (we even kept the keys with us while on the tour). I guess they want to cross-promote them for a chance at a spousal purchase or family car purchase. Smart.

The plant tour was not bad but not nearly as cool as the Munich plant tour. Mostly it is more spread out and there are way more humans working on the vehicles and you get to see less of the manufacturing process. Also, the time goals per station seemed a lot longer and overall the process just seemed to move without a sense of purpose. Plenty of cool stuff to see though such as the pano roof install robot and the final inspection where they "spank the baby" by putting on the Roundel and tapping it in place with a rubber hammer.

No photos of the plant tour here...we were asked to leave our phones in the X5s.

Next up... we took the X5s back to the PC and proceeded onto the real-deal offroad course. Unfortunately for me, I had a very ill-timed conference call so I tended to that from the passenger seat while my step-father had the time of his life fording water up to the doors, climbing hills with 2 wheels off the ground, testing hill descent, AWD, etc... This wasn't a convenient course to get out and take pictures...so just a couple snapped from the inside.







*[LUNCH INTERMISSION :happyanim:]*



After lunch in the cafe, we headed to the gift shop (which has unique items to this facility...mainly M Performance Driving School stuff) before being assigned to our delivery folks. I did not expect our cars to be outside. Thought they would be in the glass-windowed delivery cubbies I had seen in pictures...but they were out front. Since we had done ED already, Justin helped my wife figure out a couple of items she had questions on and after a few photos of the his and hers M3s together we concluded our day. Just as we were leaving I asked one of the instructors about the new M3/M4 and collectively how he and the other instructors felt about them compared to the E9X. Long story short... the answer was that they were unanimously in favor of the new Ms.

Lastly...28mpg on the way home. Mostly highway, but pretty pleased. Can't wait to see if I can hit 30mpg...love the challenge every now and then...even in a performance car.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice! Can't wait until my turn to do it again.


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

Wine-O said:


> Very nice! Can't wait until my turn to do it again.


Thanks for reading! :bigpimp:

I think I need to make this a recurring theme...maybe every 3 or 4 years :thumbup:


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome write up. Can't wait for my redelivery this coming Tuesday. I'm hoping they have space avail for me to be in on of those glass showrooms.


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the write up! Good stuff.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Great write up.

Note: ED Redeliveries get placed outside. The inside bays are reserved for customers getting the vehicle overviews.

Congrats!


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

afshawnt said:


> Great write up.
> 
> Note: ED Redeliveries get placed outside. The inside bays are reserved for customers getting the vehicle overviews.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks for the info. I guess I'll adjust my expectations for the next time


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## maxdriver (Nov 22, 2011)

I enjoyed reading this...I recall reading your Euro experience also..thanks for sharing!

Maybe I missed it, but did this experience prompt any interest in a BMW in regards to your step-dad or father-in-law?


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

maxdriver said:


> I enjoyed reading this...I recall reading your Euro experience also..thanks for sharing!
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but did this experience prompt any interest in a BMW in regards to your step-dad or father-in-law?


Thanks for reading!

As for father-in-law, he already wanted a new BMW. Last time he bought a car he wanted the 135i...talked about it forever and ended up with a Mercedes C300. But...this only served to bolster his resolve to get one. He is waiting to see what the M2 is going to look like but he also has been talking about the 235i. I'm trying to convince him to opt for ED.

He has been talking about the PC driving schools non stop though. He wants us all to chip in and get him a day for combo birthday/father's day/christmas present this coming year.

As for my step-dad, he loved it and by far it was the nicest car he has ever driven but I don't think he'll ever buy one. He isn't a car guy. I bought him an NA Miata a few years ago and put a roll bar in it and some basic upgrades and I think he has been pretty happy with that.


----------



## maxdriver (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey that's great. I love my 135i, manual of course! I had the BMW performance exhaust installed at the port and it has been worth every penny...

I also had a NA Miata for years, great cars! Enjoy your M's...thanks!


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

all i can say is Wow!! 2 M3s!! 
Ps I need to work harder. lol


----------



## DesertDoug (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info on PCD. You reaffirmed our decision to take delivery there in mid March for my 235i. I'm looking forward to it and the drive back to So Cal.


----------

